# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  أعمال المرأة الحامل ( من أجل جيل مهدوي )

## عفاف الهدى

من أجل ذريـة صالحة وموالية ومتمسكة بخط أهل البيت ( عليهم السلام ) وقائمهم المهدي ( عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف ) إليكِ أختي القارئة هذه الأعمال التي تقوم بها المرأة المؤمنة أثناء أشهر حملها ...
1. قراءة ما أمكنها من سورالقرآن بصوت مسموع يومياً .
2 . قراءة زيارة عاشوراء 40 يوم مع دعاء علقمة . 
3. قراءة دعاء التوسل 40 مرة .
4. قراءة الزيارة الجامعة 40 مرة .
5. قراءة زيارة آل يس 40 مرة .
6. قراءة دعاء كميل 40 ليلة جمعة .
7. قراءة دعاء الندبة 40 صباح جمعة .
8. قراءة دعاء السمات 40 ظهر جمعة .
9. تسبيحة الزهراء ( عليها السلام ) بعد كل صلاة وقبل النوم .
10 . غسل الجمعة على الأقل 40 جمعة .
11. قراءة حديث الكساء 40 مرة .
12. قراءة زيارة صاحب الزمان ( عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف ) 40 مرة .
13. قراءة دعاء العهد 40 صباح بعد صلاة الصبح .
14. تفطر المرأة 40 صباح على 12 حبة زبيب وأن تقول قبل كل حبة ( بسم الله ) وهذه الخطوة هي لذكاء الطفل .
15. ابتداء من الشهر السابع قراءة خمس سور من القران الكريم وهي ( الحديد ، الحشر ، التغابن ، الجمعة ، الصف ) قبل النوم .
16. المداومة على صلاة الليل .
17 . تجنب الذنوب الصغيرة والكبيرة .
18 . الحفاظ على هدوء الأعصاب وتجنب الانفعال . 
19 . وليكون الطفل حسن الوجه بهي الطلعة تقرأ على تفاحة اربعين مرة سورة ( يوسف ) وتأكلها .
20 . وأخيراً ليكون الطفل مؤمناً تقياً عارفاً عالما ً تقرأ المرأة الحامل في اشهرها الأخيرة اربعين مرة سورة ( يس ) على رمانة وتأكلها . 

ملاحظة اذا لم تستطع المرأة الحامل عمل جميع هذه الأمور فلا تقصر في عمل ما تستطيع منها ولا تنسونا في خالص دعواتكم .

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

مشكورة اختي عفاف الواحد محتاج مثل هالاعمال 
الله يرزقنا واياكم الذريه الصالحه
وانا عندي اعمال سويتها طوال فترة حملي وانا الحين بالشهر الاخير 
دعواتكم لي
وهذهي الاعمال..


((الولد الصالح ريحانة من رياحين الجنة))
كل أم تأمل أن يكون "جنينها ولد أو بنت " أفضل ولد في الدنيا فتفكّر في السبيل كي تحصل هذه الغاية الجميلة , ولكن الدين يوصل لهذه الغاية من خلال أعمال لاتضر بل تقرب إلى الله تعالى وتنعكس على الجنين إيجابياً لأن ذكر الله يترك أثرعلى كل شيء , كذلك ذكر محمد وآله الطاهرين , وكذلك بعض الأطعمة لها أنعكاسات عليه.
وبحثنا هذا سنعرض لماورد من آيات وأدعية وصلوت وأعمال لتحقق هذا الهدف.



الشهر الأول :


_ كل خميس و جمعة في الشهر تقرأ سورة ( يس ) و ( الصافات ) صباحا يؤكل التفاح , وكل جمعة يؤكل الرمان قبل الأفطار.
_ الصلاة اليومية تصلى أول الوقت وقبل الصلاة تقرأ الأذان والإقامة وعند قراءتهم توضع اليد على البطن .

الشهر الثاني :


_ كل خميس وجمعة في الشهر تقرأ سورة ( الملك ) وتصلي يوم الخميس الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد واللهم عجل فرجهم 140 مرة , وفي يوم الجمعة 100 مرة , وبعد ذلك توضع اليد على البطن وتقرأ الصلوات الكبيرة ( اللهم صل على محمد وعجل لفرجهم وأهلك أعدائهم والعن أعدائهم من الجن والأنس من الأولين والأخرين ) مرة واحدة.

الشهر الثالث:


_ كل خميس وجمعة في الشهر تقرأ سورة ( آل عمران ) 140 مرة الصلوات على محمد وآله مع عجل لفرجهم.
قبل الصلاة توضع اليد على البطن وتقرأ الصلوات الكبيرة( اللهم صل على محمد وعجل لفرجهم وأهلك أعدائهم والعن أعدائهم من الجن والأنس من الأولين والأخرين )
وفي الصباح يؤكل قليلا من العسل ..


الشهر الرابع


كل خميس وجمعة في هذا الشهر تقرأ سورة (الإنسان )
في الصلاة اليومية تقرأ في الركعة واحدة سورة (القدر).

بعد الصلاة توضع اليد على البطن وتقرأ سورة ( القدر) و( الكوثر) مع الصلوات الكبيرة( اللهم صل على محمد وعجل لفرجهم وأهلك أعدائهم والعن أعدائهم من الجن والأنس من الأولين والأخرين ) وبعد ذلك يقال : ( ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما)
وبعد ذلك يستغفر 7 مرات( استغفر الله ربي وأتوب إليه).
_ كل يوم 140 مرة الصلوات على محمد وآله.
أيضا قراءة هذا الدعاء ( اللهم أرزقني ولداً سالما ً صالحاً عالماً متقياًشاهداً لما سميته بأسم نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ).
من بداية هذا الشهر قدر الأمكان تصلي صلاة الليل فإذا لم يكن بالأستطاعة أداء صلاة الليل في الليل تقضى في النهار .
_ كل يوم بعد صلاة اليومية 140 مرة الصلوات على محمد آله وسلم.



الشهر الخامس

_ كل خميس وجمعة في الشهر تقرأ سورة ( الفتح ) تقرأ في أحد الصلوات اليومية سورة ( النصر)
_ بعد الصلاة يمسح باليد على التربة الحسينية وبعد ذلك يمسح باليد على البطن.
_ كل يوم صباحا يؤكل قليل من التمر .
_الأكثار في الشهر من أكل الزيتون والتفاح والتمر .
_ في كل ليلة من هذا الشهر توضع اليد على البطن وتقرأ الأذان والإقامة.



الشهر السادس
_ كل خميس وجمعة تقرأ سورة ( الواقعة )
_ في أحدى الصلوات اليومية تقرأ سورة ( التين ) والأفضل في الليل.
_بعد كل صلاة تمسح باليد على التربة الحسينية وبعد ذلك تمسح باليد على البطن .
_ بعد الفطور يؤكل تين وزيتون .
_ التقليل من البهارات.



الشهر السابع

_ المدوامة على قراءة والأذان وصلاة الليل .
_ كل يوم أثنين هذا الشهر تقرأ سورة ( النحل)
_كل خميس وجمعة تقرأ سورة ( يس ) و ( الملك ) .
_ من الشهر السابع حتى التاسع تقرأ سورة ( النور )
_ في الصلاة اليومية تقرأ سورة ( القدر ) و ( التوحيد).
_ يوميا ً الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ( ص)
_الأكثار من أكل البطيخ الأحمر والأصفر والشمام.



الشهر الثامن

_ كل يوم سبت بعد صلاة الصبح تقرأ سورة ( النحل )
_ كل يوم أحد بعد صلاة الصبح تقرأ سورة (التين) مرتين
_كل يوم أثنين سورة ( يس ).
_ كل يوم ثلاثاء سورة (الفرقان) .
_كل يوم أربعاء سورة (الغاشية) .
_كل يوم خميس سورة (محمد _ص_) .
_كل يوم جمعة سورة (الصافات) .
_ الأكثار من أكل الزبادي ( الروب) وأيضا الأكثار من العسل .
_ كل جمعة تؤكل رمانة قبل الأفطار.
الشهر التاسع

_كل يوم خميس سورة (الحج) .
_كل يوم جمعة سورة (فاطر) .
_ القليل من النظر إلى المرآة والصور.
_ أكل البهارات بكمية قليلة جداً

----------

عفاف الهدى (09-25-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

وجعلنا الله وياكم من انصار الامام الحجه عج روحي لمقدمه الفداء

موفقين لكل خير

----------

عفاف الهدى (09-25-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مكسورة خاطر 
الله يتمم لش على خير غناتي 
اتحفتي موضوعي خية بما هو مفيد

انين القلب 
يا هلا فيش خيو 

اتمنى الجميع يستفيد من الموضوع

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكراتي لمروركم الحلو اخية

----------

